# Last Night Over York



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Another great sunset over York-same hand held Fuji on auto-little bit of cropping but that it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great photos!! :kewlpics:


----------



## Xavierg (Sep 7, 2010)

What a find. Great image


----------



## Bobfrog (Aug 13, 2010)

Great picture - makes me miss the homeland even more


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

Curiously, Old York seems somewhat less developed than New York ... :S


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

not if the University authorities have their way! More students than Romans now.


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

very good


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

i love the 2nd one


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

yup, the second one definitly takes it, nice one !


----------

